# My Miranda maybe going to the bridge soon



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is my little girl Miranda that I adopted from an SPCA when she was a kitten about 11 years ago. Today I had to take her to the vet because she had 2 large lumps underneath her and they were bleeding. The vet feels they are mammory tumors and those are 90% malignant. They are about the size of golf balls. I go see a surgeon on Tuesday night to see if they are operable, and to see if the tumors have not spread. The vet I saw today really doubts anything can be done at this stage since the tumors are so large and in all honesty gave her a month or less to live. 

Miranda's brother, who I also adopted together with her, passed away last April and now she may be going to the bridge to meet him very soon.......


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry Rob. Mammary cancer in cats is not unusual, although less common in spayed cats. It can be operated on if caught in time, but if hers has progressed, then it may be that all you can do is give her your love, for whatever time she has left.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Rob, I'm so sorry to hear about Miranda. She's a beautiful girl. Enjoy her for whatever time is left..... let's hope she surprises you and pulls thru for a long time. Please keep us posted and we'll be keeping her in our prayers.

Betty


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She's beautiful. I'm sorry that she is ill.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry she is sicki. Prayers from Alabama!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a sweet girl.... you and Miranda are in my thoughts


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hoping it turns out okay. Thoughts and Prayers


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry.... we will keep you and Miranda in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorry Rob! Hoping for a good outcome...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry and sending good thoughts that the tumors can be removed. Blessings to beautiful Miranda!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

She is a treasure and I am so sorry that you have to worry so much about this. I do hope and pray that it's operable. 

Tiffany


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Best hopes and wishes. As a quick aside, when my 2 grand daughters were dealing with the loss of Gramma's cat, the old country vet said "Girls, you know kitties sleep almost 20 or 21 hours a day, so Grabby will just getting a little more rest." They were actually comforted... hope you'll be too!

dg


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Aw Rob, ((((big hugs))) So sorry this is happening  
Hoping surgery is an option
Saying prayers for you and Miranda


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Praying for a miracle...


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry you're going through this. We'll keep you and Miranda in our prayers. May God guide you to the right decision for her.
We had a 12 year old female operated on for tumors and after prepaying for very expensive treatment, she didn't make it through the night. Hindsight being 20/20, looking back I'd have rather let her pass peacefully with us than to have irritated her with the surgery.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry you got this news. She's such a pretty Kitty. My prayers and thoughts are with you both.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Prayers, hugs and thoughts for Miranda from us

beth moose and angel


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you're little girl, sending thoughta and prayers














 


It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


*







*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have lite a candle for Miranda and praying for you both. She is a beautiful cat.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Such a beautiful cat. Hoping for the best.
Helaine


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Miranda is gone*

Well I am sadded to say I had to put Miranda to sleep this Sunday morning at 7:25am and an emergency vet clinic about a half an hour away from me. She had not been eating or drinking for about the last 36 hours and she was starting to not want to move. I knew it was time. I did not want her to start suffering just so I could get another day or two with her. So after I saw how she was this morning I took her right over. Now she is again with her brother who past away last year. Rest in peace my Miranda....

Here is a picture I took of her last night.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. Miranda was beautiful to the end. Your decision was made out of great love, and take comfort in believing that she knew that.

Godspeed, Miranda.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It took a very courageous person to make that decision, and I'll bet that beautiful cat realized that.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Rob, I'm so sorry to hear about Miranda. Godspeed sweet girl. And blessings for you... to think of her welfare first.

Hugs, Betty


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so sorry Rob she was a beautiful kitty...may she be healthy and free now at the bridge...and live many more yrs in your heart

God Bless


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I am sorry Rob. That is often the way mammary cancer is. You don't see it until it is almost the end and bless them, cats never complain. She is whole again, and free to lay in the sun in comfort.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful Rob. I'm so sorry you have to carry this weight on your shoulders. I have two cats myself and they've been wonderful companions for 12 years.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

They, we are all going to die. You were able to help that happen without suffering. The ultimate act of love. The picture gives no clue to her health, so that's how you can always remember her. I know she thanks you for being such a loving daddy. Condolences.

dg


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss Rob. She was a beautiful kitty and I'm sure your heart feels very heavy today...letting them go is never easy. I will light a candle to help guide her on her journey to Rainbow Bridge...

Godspeed sweet angel Miranda......


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It is just so darn hard to say goodbye when we love so deeply . . .


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks to all

I know this may sound stupid, but another thing that made it feel right this morning is during that 1/2 hour trip to that vet I had abour 25 red lights to go through and would you know that everyone of them was green. Never in my life had I hit all them green in that trip. And to top it all off everyone of those light I hit green on the way home too. I sometimes am not sure if I believe in signs or fate, but this was a noticeable event for me today. This was like someone was giving me the "green light" to go ahead and proceed with her crossing over the bridge today so she could be with her brother.

Thanks again everyone !!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Condolences to you Rob, and a smooth passage to the Bridge for sweet Miranda. I'm sure the reunion with her brother was a joyous one. Thank you for giving her the greatest, and most difficult, gift of love.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a great girl and you two have nice memories and shared lots of love. This is what matters now- you loved her and she loved you back.
Rest in peace sweet Miranda, you feel no pain now.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks to all
> 
> I know this may sound stupid, but another thing that made it feel right this morning is during that 1/2 hour trip to that vet I had abour 25 red lights to go through and would you know that everyone of them was green. Never in my life had I hit all them green in that trip. And to top it all off everyone of those light I hit green on the way home too. I sometimes am not sure if I believe in signs or fate, but this was a noticeable event for me today. This was like someone was giving me the "green light" to go ahead and proceed with her crossing over the bridge today so she could be with her brother.
> 
> Thanks again everyone !!


I think you are right. Sometimes we need a little intervention to know we did the right thing.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to read that Miranda has passed to the bridge - you have made that passing easier for her even if it doesn't feel like it at the moment.

Sleep softly Miranda


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful cat.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Godspeed pretty girl. 

You loved her well Rob, all the way to the end, enough to hurt yourself for her sake.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is now in a better place all healthy and happy to be reuinited with her brother but still missing you. You will see each other again and until then just look at that pretty picture of her and remember all the good times. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, my sympathy on that hardest of decisions you had to make this morning for your lovely girl Miranda. Run and find your brother, Miranda and keep watch over Rob while in the company of all the beloved fur angels....


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Miranda. She was such a pretty cat. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Rob, very sorry about Miranda's passing...what a beautiful regal looking girl.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry Rob! Godspeed sweet Miranda, you were lucky to have such a loving dad.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. We lost our 17 year old cat Pippi, just about this time 2 yeras ago and I still miss that sweet thing. Maybe Pippi can join your Miranda and her brother at the bridge and be a happy threesome.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry! Miranda is a beautiful cat!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry! She was a gorgeous girl.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so sorry Rob. I will be keeping Miranda and you in my thoughts.


----------

